# Lexiscan stress cardiolite



## Theresa Yeager

Please help... Report from cardiologist reads:
PROCEDURE Patient was injected with Lexiscan and then injected with Cardiiolite. No evidence of ischemia or arrhythmia was noted. No chest pain. He tolerated Lexiscan well.  
IMPRESSION non diagnostic ekg portion. Correlate with nuclear scan.
Am I coding the 93016, 93018 and a code from the 784 series ??? Or just a code from 784 series and if so which one?  Thanks !!!!


----------



## jlb102780

Theresa Hartlage said:


> Please help... Report from cardiologist reads:
> PROCEDURE Patient was injected with Lexiscan and then injected with Cardiiolite. No evidence of ischemia or arrhythmia was noted. No chest pain. He tolerated Lexiscan well.
> IMPRESSION non diagnostic ekg portion. Correlate with nuclear scan.
> Am I coding the 93016, 93018 and a code from the 784 series ??? Or just a code from 784 series and if so which one?  Thanks !!!!



Hi Theresa,

If you dr is reading the nuc from the hosp, you would use cpt codes:
93016
93018
78452-26 or 78454-26 depending of the way the test was performed. Our docs only do the 78452.

Hope that helps


----------

